# MAC - Brunette Blonde Redhead Swatches- Jan 09



## erine1881 (Oct 12, 2008)

OMG OMG OMG i'm sooooooo excited for this one! its HUGE!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			















i wish there was a better way to swatch these, but atleast you can see the outer edges of the colors.






now, the reason there's an arrow next to french cuff and 100 strokes is because the label for 100 strokes was on the purple, but by the color description you can see its supposed to be the pink one. and the same with french cuff, the label was the on the pink one but the descript says its supposed to be the burgandy.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MSFs!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









haven't looked to see what all info has been listed for this collection, so i'll do it anyway.

brow set-
show off (BR)
girl boy (RH)
clear (BL)

eye kohl-
smolder (BR)
teddy (RH)
phone number (BL)

brushes-ALL NEW!!!

#165-tapered cheek, highlight brush (LE)
#214-short shader (LE, PERM at stores)
#226-small tapered blending brush (LE)


----------



## lara (Oct 12, 2008)

Place all your *Brunette Blonde Redhead* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.

Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.





This thread is for pictures only - please keep all chatter and questions within the *Brunette Blonde Redhead discussion thread.* 
For official product images, release dates and other information, please refer to the *Brunette Blonde Redhead colour story thread.*


----------



## igswonderworld (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Brunette Blonde Redhead - Jan 09*

*Marquise d'* l/s on NC35 skin and mildly pigmented lips (Sorry if the pics are crappy, and please don't mind my terrible face
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )











and in the Royal Assets Coral Lips Set:











HTH!!!!!


----------



## Zantedge (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Brunette Blonde Redhead - Jan 09*

*Knight e/s*

On paler then NW 15 skin. Natural lighting, no flash, no base.





Compared to Electra.





In the Royal Assets palette.


----------



## damsel (Nov 21, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Brunette Blonde Redhead - Jan 09*

L to R: Blonde, Redhead, Brunette Mineralize Skinfinishes




courtesy of pavlova615 at makeupalley.net


----------



## iheartmakeup (Nov 27, 2008)

MSFs heavily swatched from top to bottom on my superpale <NW15 skin

I just smooshed all 4 shades in each msf on my finger to swatch the same as I would with a brush when applying 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




brunette
redhead
blonde

both pics are indoors with no flash











if it's sunny tomorrow I'll try and take one more set of pics with better lighting


----------



## maclove1 (Dec 11, 2008)

nw55 
Marquise d’ – Sandy cream peach 
the TRUE color no flash ,i like this color on me  it works for darker "hair"tones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












its sheer also -this one with flash


----------



## dangerousmuffins (Dec 18, 2008)

Femme-Fi:






Knight:






French Cuff:


----------



## abbyquack (Dec 20, 2008)

(l to r: gleam, french cuff, expensive pink)





(french cuff)





(top to bottom: expensive pink, french cuff, gleam)


----------



## Sanayhs (Dec 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_i totally do the same thing!!! i don't like regular mashed potatos, but a raw one with salt is killer!

anyway, back on topic.





















i unpacked these at work today!!! i will swatch them friday night and post pics, but i did take some shitty-ass celly pics of the brushes tonight for your viewing pleasure.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 they ROCK!!!

#227 vs. #214 (the #214 is a mini wee-me version of the #227)






sideview of the two






#224 vs. #226 (the #226 is a bit pointier (kinda like a candle flame) then the #224. the tip of the #226 is more like the #138 contour brush, but other than that its a mini #224)) 






#165-this is a mini #138






oh, and here's our christmas present this year.






like i said, shitty-ass pics!_

 
Cross posted for easy reference. Erine, beat me up for this if you want to.


----------



## caramel_geek (Dec 31, 2008)

Cross posted these from the Discussion thread, for easy referencing.

Erine: Hope you don't mind.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_








peroxide
strawberry blonde
quick tease
red devil
live and dye
soft wave_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_





100 strokes, flip, pincurl, top knot, henna
knight, french cuff, deep shade_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_brunette






blonde






redhead




_


----------



## caramel_geek (Dec 31, 2008)

More swatches from Erine. Thanks Erine! You rock!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_





b-babe, chignon
marquise d', all's fair
blow dry, what a do!_


----------



## Sanayhs (Jan 1, 2009)

More crossposting. Again, erine1881 is the one responsible for these.


----------



## clearserenity84 (Jan 3, 2009)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...c/IMG_0887.png

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...c/IMG_0892.png

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...c/IMG_0889.png


----------



## ticki (Jan 3, 2009)

Here are some swatches on NC35-40ish skin.  LOL I don't know what color my arm and hand is!

I used bare study as a base under the shadows to make them stand out more.

Top to Bottom and left to right the colors are:

Redhead MSF, Marquise D' l/s, Blow Dry l/s, Red Devil l/g, Live and Dye l/g, Flip e/s, French Cuff e/s, 100 Strokes e/s






Brunette MSF, Chignon l/s, What a Do! l/s, Quick Tease l/g, Soft Wave l/g, Deep Shade e/s, Henna e/s, Femme Fi e/s






Blonde MSF, B-Babe l/s, All's Fair l/s, Peroxide l/g, Strawberry Blonde l/g, Knight e/s, Pincurl e/s, Top Knot e/s


----------



## abbyquack (Jan 3, 2009)

There were a few q's about Femme-Fi in the forum, so here are some comparisons! My swatches are horrible, I know, but hopefully they give you a general idea of how Femme-Fi compares to other colors. 

(L to R: Ricepaper, Dazzlelight, Femme-Fi)





(Top: Femme Fi, Bottom: Shroom)





(Top: Shroom, Bottom: Femme-Fi)





Femme-Fi is very golden, actually really similar to Ricepaper. Shroom is pink-toned and not as much color payoff. HTH!


----------



## Meryl (Jan 4, 2009)

First picture:
*Pincurl* e/s and* B Babe* l/s on the left and *Flip* e/s and *Marquise d*' l/s on the right.

Second picture:
*B-Babe Lipstick* and *Marquise D’*

Third picture:
*Pincurl *and* Flip*

*CLICK:*


----------



## KarlaSugar (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## red (Jan 6, 2009)

Just arrived today from Mac Pro, salivating just touching it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




#226-small tapered blending brush (LE)
(FRANCE)
barcode, as with all MAC sleeves, are stickers


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Jan 7, 2009)

NC-44 skin

**clickable pics**





Top:  Flip and Femme-Fi
Bottom:  100 Strokes and Henna (I couldn't get the trueness of this gorg color!)


This is Red Devil l/g


----------



## devin (Jan 8, 2009)

Here are some of my swatches on NC45/C7 skin:






Marquise D' lipstick






Live and Dye lipglass






From L to R: Marquise D' lipstick and Live and Dye lipglass





From L to R: Redhead MSF individually, Redhead together, Twinks(comparison to 100 strokes), 100 Strokes





Without flash: From L to R: Redhead, Redhead, Twinks, 100 Strokes


----------



## devin (Jan 8, 2009)

Sorry double post!


----------



## Meryl (Jan 8, 2009)

I don't have anything similar to these 2 BBR brushes, as you can see when I compare them to some older brushes.  They are unique!

The *226* is on the far left in the first picture

The *214* is on the far left in the second picture

CLICK:


----------



## cocolicouss (Jan 8, 2009)

Sorry for really bad e/s swatches i couldn't get it rite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Top to Bottom : Femme Fi, Henna, Pincurl, Seady pearl




Top to Bottom: Blow dry, All's Fair, Red Devil, Straberry Blone 




Top to Bottom: Redhead msf, Brunette msf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



HTH


----------



## Meryl (Jan 8, 2009)

I swatched the *Blonde* shadows (left side of paper) and *Redhead* shadows (right side of paper) and I swatched them fairly heavily so they are quite dark.

*CLICK:*


----------



## blindpassion (Jan 8, 2009)

*CLICK! These are HUGGEE pics.*

MSFS: Brunette, blond, red head.



Brunette (haha im not fingering you guys I swear! <3)



Blonde



Redhead



Red Devil









Blow Dry






Red Devil and Blow Dry



Brushes


----------



## damsel (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## damsel (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## Phylz01 (Jan 9, 2009)

FYI I'm a NC30 =)

Lipstick





Tinted Lipglass





Eyeshadows





* I got French Cuff and 100 Strokes mixed up in this picture

Mineralize Skinfinish





Eye Kohl





From left to right: Smolder, Phone Number and Teddy

My Haul






From left to right: Marquise D’ Lipstick, Mineralize Skinfinish in Blonde and Redhead
















Check out Makeup For Life - Beauty advice, Product Reviews, Tutorials, Celebrity Makeup Breakdowns for my reviews.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jan 9, 2009)

Summerfruit cremestick, Marquise d' and Live and Dye. Skin is MUFE mat velvet + in alabaster.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jan 9, 2009)

all swatches with no flash on semi-pigmented lips/NW30 skin

Marquise D' l/s





Marquise D' l/s + Live and Dye l/g





All's Fair l/s





Strawberry Blonde l/g





From left to right: Live and Dye l/g, Strawberry Blonde l/g, All's Fair l/s and Marquise D' l/s





I apologize for the bad lighting


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 9, 2009)

NC45 Indoor 

Knight, 100 Strokes, Henna
Pin Curl, Top Knot


----------



## styrch (Jan 9, 2009)

Expensive Pink on the left, French Cuff on the right






A different angle


----------



## dominichulinda (Jan 9, 2009)

very close in person!!..vex's is in the warm fam and pincurl is in the cool.


----------



## xoshopaholicxo (Jan 10, 2009)

For Comparisons!
French Cuff, Expensive Pink
Femmi Fi, Evening Aura, & Flip


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jan 10, 2009)

Chignon vs some other plummy lipsticks:






From top to bottom:
Overdone
Plum Pair
Bing mattene - Chignon lightly - Chignon heavily
Hang up Cremesheen


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Jan 10, 2009)

*Redhead MSF in natural light *


----------



## Marberry (Jan 10, 2009)




----------



## Marberry (Jan 10, 2009)




----------



## PinkPearl (Jan 10, 2009)

Quick tease (lipglass) and Little Vi (lustreglass)









224, 226 and the Sonia Kashuk crease brush


----------



## dominichulinda (Jan 10, 2009)

Sonia Kashuk Brush:






NANO GOLD, PINCURL & RITE OF SPRING:




Nano Gold: opalescent sheen
Pin Curl: grey with an opalescent sheen
Rite of spring: creme w/ an opalescent sheen
Vex (not shown..check before post for swatches): creme/grey with an opalescent sheen.


----------



## TwistedFaith (Jan 10, 2009)

Swatches in daylight on NC45 skin - I apologize in advance for the bluriness!

Top row (l-r): Henna, Pincurl & 100 Strokes eye shadows
Middle row (l-r): Brunette MSF swirled together,  What a Do! lipstick
Bottom Row (l-r): Brunette MSF individual swatches from lightest to darkest shade


----------



## kokometro (Jan 12, 2009)

*Redhead Shadows and some possible dupes. Redhead MSF right hand stripe (dupe for French cuff as per MA)*


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jan 12, 2009)

From left to right: Jubilee, Marquise D', 3N, Freckletone


----------



## jenniferls (Jan 12, 2009)

From top to botttom:

All's Fair
B-Babe
Strawberry Blond


----------



## purrtykitty (Jan 12, 2009)

BBR lipsticks on NW15 skin, medium pigmented lips (my apologies for the craptastic quality):

For comparison - Bare lips w/ a touch of lip balm:





Blow Dry:





Marquise D':





All's Fair:





B-Babe:


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 13, 2009)

138 vs 165


----------



## sleepyhead (Jan 13, 2009)

l to r: 222, 226, 224


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jan 13, 2009)

Marquise D' (left) vs Pleasureseeker (right)


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Jan 14, 2009)

Henna on lid, 100 strokes on crease, and flip to highlight






^Red Devil Lipgloss.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jan 14, 2009)

I was trying to post my swatches but Photobucket is being a bitch. Im sorry


----------



## gigiopolis (Jan 14, 2009)

Redhead MSF










Redhead MSF compared with Nuance mineralize blush from Sonic Chic





Femme-Fi eyeshadow





L-R: Springsheen sheertone shimmer blush, Redhead MSF (swatched mixed together), Nuance mineralize blush, Femme-Fi





Separate stripes of Redhead MSF





L-R: Strawberry Blonde l/g, Live and Dye l/g, Nymphette l/g





Strawberry Blonde l/g on medium-pigmented lips




(heavier application)





Live and Dye l/g on medium-pigmented lips


----------



## dominichulinda (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## annielise (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Jan 16, 2009)

NC-44 skin


**clickable pics**


*Soft Wave* lipglass





*B-Babe* l/s (with BBQ l/l)


----------



## darkishstar (Jan 16, 2009)

All in natural lighting unless specified





Brunette MSF




Brunette MSF with flash





Blonde MSF




Blond MSF with flash





Redhead MSF




Redhead MSF with flash





Soft Wave Lipglass




Soft Wave Lipglass with flash





Strawberry Blonde Lipglass




Strawbery Blonde Lipglass
Peroxide Lipglass
With flash




Peroxide Lipglass





Live and Dye Lipglass




Live and Dye Lipglass with flash





B-Babe Lipstick




B-Babe Lipstick with flash





Sonic Vibe Lipglass (top)
vs.
Strawberry Blonde Lipglass (bottom)
(With flash)

Strawberry Blonde is a bit deeper in color. A bit frostier too.


----------



## xoleaxo (Jan 16, 2009)

natural lighting.. Live & Dye l/g and Blow Dry l/s











on NC35


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 17, 2009)

daylight


----------



## lara (Jan 17, 2009)

Femme-Fi


----------



## jenntoz (Jan 17, 2009)

These were requested in the swatch thread...
Mink & Sable(on left in all pics) vs Henna(on right)
Click to enlarge...
They look similar in their pots, but swatch very different


----------



## mabeth (Jan 17, 2009)

*Bare Lips*:







*Marquise D' Lipstick*:


----------



## AngelBunny (Jan 19, 2009)

Late to the party, but wanted to join the fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Swatches done on NC20 skin with no base.


----------



## NicksWifey (Jan 19, 2009)

Blonde MSF with 214 & 226 brushes (no flash):





Blonde MSF (with flash):


----------



## luhly4 (Jan 19, 2009)




----------



## jenntoz (Jan 20, 2009)

Requested in swatch thread.
Petticoat vs Blonde vs Redhead vs soft & gentle.
Click to enlarge!!!
natural light
petticoat / blonde(top)
soft & gentle / redhead(bottom)



petticoat/ blonde



redhead/ soft & gentle



indoor lighting
petticoat/ blonde(top)
soft & gentle/ redhead (bottom)



all swatches are same order as above...no base
no flash






with flash


----------



## wifey806 (Jan 20, 2009)

226 brush









red devil l/g CLICKABLE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













CLICKABLE  strawberry blonde
















peroxide l/g CLICKABLE


----------



## mabeth (Jan 20, 2009)

*Blonde Mineralize Skinfinish*:











Individual Stripes:






Stripes Combined:






*Comparison - Light Flush VS Blonde*













*Strawberry Blonde Lipglass*:


----------



## arl2267 (Jan 21, 2009)

*All taken in natural sunlight, no flash

Bare lips:
http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c1...7/IMG_0994.jpg


Marquise d':
http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c1...7/IMG_0995.jpg


Marquise d' on lips:
http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c1...7/IMG_1000.jpg


Red Devil:
http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c1...7/IMG_1007.jpg


Red Devil on lips:
http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c1...7/IMG_1027.jpg


Blow Dry:
http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c1...7/IMG_1002.jpg


Blow Dry on Lips:
http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c1...7/IMG_1006.jpg


Blow Dry and Red Devil on lips:
http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c1...7/IMG_1008.jpg


Flip:
http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c1...7/IMG_1020.jpg

French Cuff:
http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c1...7/IMG_1021.jpg

100 Strokes:
http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c1...7/IMG_1026.jpg


----------



## duckduck (Jan 22, 2009)

A little late to the game, I know, but here are my swatches all the same! NC20 skin for reference.
*
The haulage: *
Redhead, Blonde, Henna, Femme Fi, Live And Dye, Strawberry Blonde





*Some Comparisons: *
Shimpagne, Redhead, Porcelain Pink, So Ceylon, Light Flush





Blonde, Shimpagne, Redhead, Porcelain Pink, So Ceylon, Light Flush





Baby Sparks, Prrr, Live & Dye, Cherry Blossom, Nymphette, VGIV SE





Baby Sparks, Prrr, Live & Dye, Cherry Blossom, Nymphette, VGIV SE





Love Alert, Strawberry Blonde, Jampacked





Love Alert, Strawberry Blonde, Jampacked


----------



## anguria (Jan 22, 2009)

Redhead,Blonde,Brunette and other MSFs

*****clickable*****






--------------


----------



## xbrookecorex (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## sambibabe (Jan 23, 2009)

Comparison swatches on NC20-25. Swatched heavily on top of UDPP base.

Beautymarked/100 Strokes/Sketch





Mythology/French Cuff/Expensive Pink





Ricepaper/Flip/Gorgeous Gold/Nylon/Goldmine





More.. 

Henna/Sumptuous Olive





Ambiance/Print/Silver Pigment/Knight/Dark Soul pigment/Electra





Ungaro Pastel Emotion Lipglass/BBR Live & Dye


----------



## darkishstar (Jan 24, 2009)

All taken with flash. Skin is NC30

PLAIN LIPS REFERENCE





B-BABE LIPSTICK





LIVE AND DYE LIPGLASS





PEROXIDE LIPGLASS





STRAWBERRY BLONDE LIPGLASS





SOFT WAVE LIPGLASS


----------



## myystiqueen (Jan 25, 2009)

*CLICK FOR FULL-SIZE AND MORE ACCURATE PICTURES*





_#109 - Small Contour Brush
#226 - Small Tapered Blending Brush
Marquise d' l/s
Soft Wave l/g
Henna e/s
Redhead MSF
#182 - Buffer / Kabuki Brush

_



_MAC #109_
_MAC #226_







*Redhead MSF*




_Henna e/s_




_Marquise D' l/s_
_Soft Wave l/g_

_*(swatched on NC35-40 skin)*

_



_*Henna e/s (Veluxe Pearl) *__(natural lighting)_



_L-R : _*Milani Antiqued Gold vs MAC Henna*_ (with flash)_



_L-R : _*Milani Antiqued Gold vs MAC Henna*_ (natural lighting)_



_*Redhead MSF*__ (natural lighting)_



_L-R : _*Marquise D' l/s - Soft Wave l/g*_ (natural lighting)_



_L-R : __*MAC Soft Wave l/g vs NYX Megashine l/g in Frosteed Beige*__ (natural lighting)

_


_T-B : __*MAC #224 - MAC #226 - Coastal Scents Tapered Crease Eye Brush*_



_T-B : __*MAC #224 - MAC #226 - Coastal Scents Tapered Crease Eye Brush*_




_T-B : __*MAC #224 vs MAC #226*_




_L-R : __*MAC #226 vs MAC #224*_




_L-R : __*Coastal Scents Tapered Crease Eye Brush vs MAC #226*_​


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 29, 2009)

Redhead and Blonde MSF in daylight








Redhead close-up








Blonde close-up


----------



## Lilli-Marleen (Jan 31, 2009)

The BBR arrived Germany


----------



## leogecko (Jan 31, 2009)




----------



## kimberly (Jan 31, 2009)




----------



## Schoko-Addict (Jan 31, 2009)




----------



## babyxdiandra (Jan 31, 2009)

Brunette MSF Degrade





swiped across all stripes.

Btw, Brunette has more orange/copper, in comparison to So Ceylon which seems to be a light golden tan color.


----------



## rocketqueen (Feb 3, 2009)

Soft Wave, What a Do, Chignon, Quick Tease:





Peroxide, B-Babe, All's Fair, Strawberry Blonde:





Live and Dye, Marquise'd, Blow Dry, Red Devil:










Henna vs. Sumptuous Olive:





Femme Fi, Henna, Deep Shade:





Pincurl, Knight, Top Knot:





Flip, French Cuff, 100 strokes:


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 3, 2009)

In daylight

Henna, Knight, 100 Strokes






In daylight

Knight (Veluxe Pearl), Anti-Establishment (Frost)


----------



## Bluebell (Feb 3, 2009)

Marquise'd






B-Babe






Pincurl






100 Strokes


----------



## TheWorldsDresse (Feb 3, 2009)




----------



## Schnurbseltini (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## evafee (Feb 7, 2009)




----------



## magi (Feb 10, 2009)

100 Strokes







on several bases - "Bat Black" is like "made for" 100 Strokes. It makes look it so gorgeous. Shadesticks make the plum pearl more intense


----------



## rocketqueen (Feb 11, 2009)

Deep Shade vs Contrast:


----------



## KarolinaP (Feb 12, 2009)

*Nars Orgasm v MAC Redhead MSF*

I think this one is with flash from far above:
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3302/...05f3df.jpg?v=0

Without flash:
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3458/...09db73.jpg?v=0

With flash:
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3439/...939c33.jpg?v=0


----------



## Spinderella (Feb 13, 2009)

Comparison MSF Blonde - Light Flush:


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 15, 2009)

BBR shadow swatches with a few comparisons thrown in. 
















Blonde MSF isn't actually that pale on. It's got more pink in it but I couldn't seem to capture it with my camera.


----------



## Voroshilovka (Feb 17, 2009)

Strawberry Blonde and Quick Tease



Strawberry Blonde on lips


----------



## Who0oKnows (Feb 18, 2009)




----------



## piggles (Feb 23, 2009)

Comparison swatches for recent launches:








left to right: Creme Cup, B-Babe, Lavender Whip, Fashion Mews, Most Popular, B-Babe

Daylight, NW-15


----------



## Devon (Feb 24, 2009)

Mac MSF Redhead


----------



## Purity (Feb 27, 2009)

Blow dry l/s:






Red devil l/g:






Blow dry l/s and red devil l/g on NW20 skin:






Blow dry l/s with red devil l/g on top:






Blonde MSF:






Blonde MSF swatch (from left to right: all colours mixed together, then the darkest shade to the lightest shade):






With flash:






Henna e/s:






Knight e/s:






Henna e/s and Knight e/s, swatch on NW20 skin with UDPP as base, no flash:


----------



## Mirtika (Feb 27, 2009)

Lustering l/s (reg collection) made better by RED DEVIL lipglass:

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3562/...9ac151.jpg?v=0
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3458/...a78fa8.jpg?v=0

If images don't come up, find here:
RedDevilOverLusteringMAC on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
LUsteringRedDEvilMAC on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Forgive my sweat-rash-ey post Pilates complexion...


----------



## nunu (Feb 28, 2009)

Lipsticks from left to right
Marquise D' All's fair, B-babe










Lipglasses from top to bottom
Live and Dye, Strawberry Blonde and Red Devil





Top to bottom: Red Devil, Strawberry blonde and live and dye





Flip 





eyeshadow


MSF's: Left to right, Redhead, Blonde and Brunette





Blonde and Brunette





Redhead and Blonde





Brushes: 165, 226and an inglot brush


----------



## kittykit (Mar 6, 2009)

Brunette MSF


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 16, 2009)

In daylight



Eyeshadow, Pincurl








Brushes
214, 226, 165








Brushes
NARS Smudge Brush, MAC 214


----------



## lara (Mar 17, 2009)

*165 Tapered Cheek/Highlight brush*





*Red Devil* lipglass





*Red Devil *lipglass


----------



## lushious_lips (Apr 2, 2009)

http://i631.photobucket.com/albums/u...s_2009/006.jpg


----------



## Alliestella (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## RayannaBanana (Apr 14, 2009)




----------



## Almost black. (Aug 31, 2009)

Blonde & Petticoat
















indoor light





outdoor light


----------

